# My Chessie System layout.



## chessie_system3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Been working on this build since earlier this year. It's a 4x8 with some borrowed ideas from track plans I was able to get ahold of. Running standard DC on this layout as of right now. DCC is in the works just not implemented on the layout just yet.









Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

It's looking good. I'm looking forward to seeing the updates as you progress.


----------



## chessie_system3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Some of the structures for my layout. Some are built as seen and need some finishing touches. Others are awaiting construction. Will post more when I get a chance.









Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazeman (Sep 18, 2017)

Excellent layout for the coaling industry. Will also be interested in your plans as you progress.


----------

